# 21rs Black Water Tank Inside Photo



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's a photo of the inside of our 21 RS black water tank. The outlet faces the rear, you want the tongue up to dump even if you have to unhook from the tow vehicle to do it.









I hope this works. Dennis in PA


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Um....Yuck!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cool photo!

So, those white buttons must be the sensors...am I correct??
Thanks for the visual (seriously), it helps to understand exactly what's going on inside that black hole


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

I've been blasting that area with quite a bit of water , don't believe the tank has ever been over 1/4 full . Still reads Full , could there be a wiring problem ? It has not always said full , but at least 1/3 when empty ! Guess it dosen't really matter as it would take 2 people a long damn time to fill a 40 or 50 gal tank . It does get emptied after every trip ! Thing works about as well as the gas guage on my Harley . Think you would pay 20K for something everything would work correctly for awhile !


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, I have the same setup in my 26rs. What's that hose inside for. For years I thought it was just extra pipe someone threw in the tank but now I see the same setup in your tank. What's it for?

Thanks


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> OK, I have the same setup in my 26rs. What's that hose inside for. For years I thought it was just extra pipe someone threw in the tank but now I see the same setup in your tank. What's it for?
> 
> Thanks


could it be a ridge in the plastic and not a hose? OR, in our 27rsds our bathroom sink drains into the black tank, could it be the same in yours and that's the tunnel for the sink water???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Cool photo!
> 
> So, those white buttons must be the sensors...am I correct??
> Thanks for the visual (seriously), it helps to understand exactly what's going on inside that black hole


x2!
Sure beats this!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wow... only an Outbacker would stick their arm
and camera down a toilet to benefit others!!!









Thanks for the visual!









... I think it is just a ridge... when I use the sink in our 27
I can hear the water 'flowing/pouring' into the tank if it is quite(no fan on)

MaeJae









p.s. I do realize that you didn't stick your arm down the toilet LOL


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OMG!

when I zoomed in on the photo look what I found!!!









.

.

.

.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I had a strong feeling that was coming...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine is definitely a hose. The picture makes it look like a ridge in the tank but I'll bet it is a hose. Maybe from the sink but anyone know for sure?

Thanks


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Mine is definitely *a hose*. The picture makes it look like a ridge in the tank but I'll bet it is a hose. Maybe from the sink but anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks


A vent hose???


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Mine is definitely a hose. The picture makes it look like a ridge in the tank but I'll bet it is a hose. Maybe from the sink but anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks


It's a rib in the bottom for strength, I believe there are 4 of them. A smooth flat bottom would be weak. I took photos of the 8 points on a compass, and the ribs show up in other photos.









Dennis in PA


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ribs for strength would make sence. You could see how the ribs could hold product and make a good flushing out necassary

Lets not get to crazy with the close ups


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures, even the chunky ones. I would assume that the white dots are the sensors, and the design of them would make it difficult for TP to stick to them.

Thanks again.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is almost too much to handle.....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I always wished I knew what the inside of the black tank looked like.....now I do and wished I didn't.









Brad


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

This thread stinks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> This thread stinks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> OMG!
> 
> when I zoomed in on the photo look what I found!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

At least with a visual, you can get an idea where a clog could occur.







Many Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oh! In the second picture post, I think I saw an elusive brown trout swimming up stream!
I'm sorry. I'll go away now.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Disturbing as the piture is, this is why Outbackers.com is the best RV Forum!

Walter


----------

